# Do cops who use 9mm use hollow points?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Anyone familiar with what 9mm rounds LEO's use?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Most certainly do in most cases on duty/patrol except for training and perhaps not in New Jersey. Gold dots, Ranger T, and Federal HST are probably some of the brands high on the list among others


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Every cop I've talked with do, what brand hollow point? That's an argument waiting to happen.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

glock17 said:


> anyone familiar with what 9mm rounds leo's use?


rukm?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

My enlightened police department uses the magazine load formula: 1st mag: 3 ARX, followed by Critical Duty to fill the mag. The remaining mags are all Critical Duty.

[edit] Just reread my post. That enlightened police department exists only in my imagination.]


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Im pretty sure Jersey civilians have to use fmj ammo. The hollow point is to nasty on perps there! Thru n thru's must be the rule there for the few who can get a ccw lic. God bless the Northeast and their dumb liberals!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

crewchief said:


> Im pretty sure Jersey civilians have to use fmj ammo...


You are correct.
And the penalty for carrying (and maybe merely possessing) HP ammunition is assessed _by the single cartridge_!
If you are caught possessing a full box of 50 hollow-points, that's 50 separate crimes.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Glock17 said:


> Anyone familiar with what 9mm rounds LEO's use?


Most of my LEO friends seem to like Speer Gold Dot over just about anything else. They are tried and proven. A few seem to like Hornady Critical Duty, not Critical Defense. This is just among my friends and club members and not a huge sample to go by. One agency provides so many rounds for practice to each officer. The brand provided is Speer Lawman FMJ and they probably get a good deal on it. That would also be a reason the individuals prefer the Gold Dots, thinking the recoil would be similar to their practice ammo. Just my assumption.

I myself prefer Gold Dots for most of my defensive needs. I also like Lawman, but it tends to be a little expensive for a lot of practice. I try to match my FMJ practice ammo to the same weight and velocity of my defensive ammo. Moreover, I believe in occasionally rotating my defensive ammo, so will shoot it up and replace it every year of so. I don't know if this is good idea or not, but it makes me feel more secure, especially in a hot humid climate like Central Florida. This practice of rotating can't hurt.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Gold dots around metro ATL,,, I think I remember a cop out in Ohio putting a black bear hard down with one. It was a case of the dude that killed himself right after he let his animals go. Dangerous animals too, lions bears, the cops were going ape shit trying to find hunting rifles to dispatch the animals. One cop said it was taking 30 rds of 5.56 to kill a lion, don't think them boys was any good in a real live African lion battle. LOL but I bet they wasn't laughing at all.


----------



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

Glock17 said:


> Anyone familiar with what 9mm rounds LEO's use?


The most popular defense rounds use a Jacketed Hollow Point (JHP) projectile.

The most popular defense rounds are Federal Premium HST and Speer Gold Dot.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Federal HST
Speer Gold Dot
Winchester Ranger
Hornady Critical Duty

Are probably the top four.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DOUBLESHOT (Aug 19, 2018)

VAMarine said:


> Federal HST
> Speer Gold Dot
> Winchester Ranger
> Hornady Critical Duty
> ...


Here in the People's Republic of New Jersey the Police can use hollow points while on duty but not when off duty. Citizens are not allowed to use or even own hollow points. We can't even buy ammo without a Police issued Firearms ID card. If we find an armed intruder in our home, we have to warn him before we try to defend ourselves. The semi-auto pistol or rifle we use cannot hold more than 10 rounds. The criminal intruder can use hollow points, have more than 10 rounds in their gun and does not have to warn us before shooting at us. If they are caught by Police, they will receive several years of free room and board at the state's expense. When I retire I am planning to move back to the United States.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

DOUBLESHOT said:


> When I retire I am planning to move back to the United States.


You're welcome to move to Kentucky if you promise to register and vote Republican once you get here. You'll like how it feels being a free man.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I know the police here practice with +P hollow point 9 mm. Not sure if they use them against criminals. I can reload with hollow point but we aren't allowed to shoot people - yet. If we get too many social commies there may be a change.


----------



## Expatriate (Nov 11, 2018)

Speer Gold Dots here. Well, they are made about 30 miles south of here...


----------



## Mr.Smith (Aug 1, 2018)

Of course all PD and Feds train with and carry hollow points anymore. It all depends (by department) on what make. The bullets are most likely in the 124-147 gr. range.


----------



## fastreb (Oct 31, 2020)

I think if you were to poll every police department in America, you would find that a huge majority specify their duty ammo to be a round loaded with a JHP bullet, no matter what the caliber. The top brands are Speer Gold Dots, Federal HST/Hydra-Shoks, Hornady Critical Duty and Winchester Ranger/Ranger T/PDX-1. The deciding factor as to which round the department uses will usually be cost.


----------



## DOUBLESHOT (Aug 19, 2018)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You are correct.
> And the penalty for carrying (and maybe merely possessing) HP ammunition is assessed _by the single cartridge_!
> If you are caught possessing a full box of 50 hollow-points, that's 50 separate crimes.


In the People's Republic of New Jersey, (Phil Murphy Tyrant King), we are allowed to use Hornandy Critical Defense.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Just wait till Biden wins you will have to use spitballs.


----------

